# Smallest Tank in The World?



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

I was surfing the net for mosses and whatnot and stumbled upon this 










http://www.aquahobby.com/tanks/e_tank0603.php


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Only the last one is really neat; the first one is just planted in a little box (the flying roots are a dead giveaway), and the middle ones are just stuck in sand. Now, if they managed to grow out stuff in a volume that small, and only that small (others have placed small containers in bigger tanks and 'gron them out'), then it would be pretty cool.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Those are cool little tanks and thanks for sharing


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Only the last one is really neat; the first one is just planted in a little box (the flying roots are a dead giveaway), and the middle ones are just stuck in sand. Now, if they managed to grow out stuff in a volume that small, and only that small (others have placed small containers in bigger tanks and 'gron them out'), then it would be pretty cool.


I didnt think it was amazing, just thought it was cute


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

But there's no fish in there!


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm actually in the process of making a nano tank out of an old french perfume bottle.


----------

